# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: parameter entity

## armin20

استادان گرامی چرا این دادههای پارامتریک من عمل نمیکند؟
  این dtd خارجی:
<!ELEMENT picture EMPTY>
<!ATTLIST picture filename CDATA #REQUIRED
x CDATA #REQUIRED
y CDATA #REQUIRED>





این هم xml هست:
<?xml version="1.0" standalone="no" ?>
<!DOCTYPE endangered_species[
<!ELEMENT endangered_species (animal*)>
<!ELEMENT animal (name+,picture)>
<!ELEMENT name (#PCDATA)>
<!ATTLIST name language (English |Latin) #REQUIRED>
<!ENTITY  entity.url "pic.dtd" % full_pic; SYSTEM "pic.dtd">
%full_pic;
]>

----------

